# Sept 5 RIFF WRATH Jam



## RIFF WRATH

Hoping to see a good turnout for 2009 jam 2.


----------



## buckaroobanzai

plannin' on being there...


----------



## Big_Daddy

I definitely _want_ to be there.


----------



## 1PUTTS

I`ll most likely be there as well.


----------



## Hamstrung

Bummer! I'm out of town that weekend! I was looking forward to this one too!

Oh well... next time.

Scratch that! Plans have changed and it looks like I'll be able to make it after all!

... Dan


----------



## Guest

I plan to be there. Need another braid of sweetgrass
to add to my collection.


----------



## RIFF WRATH

sweet grass is doing very well this year


----------



## ashm70

Dammit! We will be at the outlaws that day... I wonder if I can bail. The couch is pretty comfortable.


----------



## RIFF WRATH

wooooooooogh................looks like we have a solid band in the works......will definetly need help on bass...........I'm sporting 2 big tender blood blisters on my picking hand.............2 hour jam yesterday evening in the shed and 8 hours at my neighbours jamming, intermitently playing.........I've been off work for 4 weeks and doing some reno's to the barn...........no time to practise .........for those that know Annet..........her BD is Sunday..........Hope to be on for the evening of the First and show the world what a great bunch we have at GC............cheers for now..........PS..........Greco......are you coming......and with Steve and Rob?????.............and sneek KW with you..........and Shaun???????????hey.......all GC members are invited........


----------



## Guest

Well now, it seems we'll have to learn some BD songs.
Beatles version maybe? What else is out there?
Don't worry too much about your blisters Gerry.
You still got the week for them to heal.


----------



## Big_Daddy

What is the time and date on this again?


----------



## greco

RIFF WRATH said:


> PS..........Greco......are you coming......and with Steve and Rob?????.............and sneek KW with you..........and Shaun???????????hey.......all GC members are invited........


Hi Riff:

I'm not sure If I will be able to make it. 

I think that Steve (drummer) is hoping to attend.

I haven't talked to Robert for a while..but I hope to talk to him soon.

Andrew (KWguitarguy) and Shawn (Rugburn) haven't contacted me about giong (and rides)...so I don't know what their plans are.

I'll keep in touch and let you know.

Please wish Annet a VERY HAPPY BIRTHDAY form me..in case I'm not able to be at the jam.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Guest

Hey, RIFF_WRATH: how and where are you running these things? The Amp+Pedal Fest we just had went well...but it could have been better. We just kind of went around the room and each person demo'ed their rig. And with the last hour it was a free-for-all.

A jam would have been better I think.

Do you invite a drummer and bass player out? Do you do it at a bar?


----------



## Rugburn

Hi RIFF

I'm going to be there even if I have to take a cab!! My drummer friend says he wants to go, but that'll be most likely verified Saturday morning. Hope the BBQ is up and running!! See you soon.

Shawn :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## RIFF WRATH

Hi iaresee.........we jam in my 24X24 shed in the country...........it's an all age event (teenagers and up)and it's BYOB...............no set structure, except we try to give everyone an opportunity to participate........and we try to set a good example behaviour wise.............and we have sliced meats and buns for munchies.........there is space to pitch a few tents............this jam I expect some young wippersnappers who are good players........we're 10 minutes from Elora, 1/2 hour from Waterloo or Guelph...........cheers, Gerry


----------



## buckaroobanzai

Rugburn said:


> Hi RIFF
> 
> I'm going to be there even if I have to take a cab!! My drummer friend says he wants to go, but that'll be most likely verified Saturday morning. Hope the BBQ is up and running!! See you soon.
> 
> Shawn :smilie_flagge17:


RugBurn - Check your PM's


----------



## RIFF WRATH

*JAM 2 Days an abit away*

Just a bump..................puter has been silly for a few days and just finally got on line to touch bass...................yard is a disaster with real mannly cement and construction going on................jam hall needs dusting and vavuuming..............not a chance...............looks good to go..........hope Sat....................any one coming that has a recorder????????..........cheers, Gerry...............ps.........females are welcome too.......................


----------



## Milkman

To Gerry and all those who will attend, have a great time folks. Unfortunately, as usual I'm gigging that day.


I'd LOVE to go to one of these but I always seem to be booked somewhere.

:rockon2:


----------



## kw_guitarguy

HI guys...not sure if I can make it...if I can it will only be a short stop 

But I will see what I can do.

Riff, can you post general directions again?

Thanks!

~Andrew


----------



## kw_guitarguy

What's the general time frame for the jam?

~Andrew


----------



## Reverb-on-11

Hello Riff,

I am sorry I will not be able to attend. 

I really look forward to the next one though and will definately be there if I can. 

Thanks again for the hospitality. 

Have a great time all!

cheers


----------



## RIFF WRATH

hope to see people anytime after noon....cheers, Gerry


----------



## Milkman

I'm looking forward to a report on the Jam yesterday. One of these times I won't be booked and will finally make it out.

The pig roast I did last night was great. Nice early night (home by 11:00). Great food, friendly people, got paid, went home.


The stage last night


----------



## 1PUTTS

Gerry, thanks again for hosting the jam night. It was great to see you and everyone else again. I had a blast as always.


----------



## Rugburn

Thanks again RIFF. I wish I could have stayed longer, but we were only supposed to stay until six. It was great hearing those younger guys playing so much different stuff. Great place you've got for putting these jams on.

Shawn :smile:


----------



## Guest

Had a great time as well! Some old faces, some new.








Good sound all around. Hey Shawn..your ribs were delishhhh.








Any chance on getting the recipe?


----------



## Hamstrung

Thanks again Riff! Got lucky with the weather again and another great time! 
Thanks to Rugburn for the ribs. Too bad you couldn't have stuck around longer. It would have been fun to jam with you.


----------



## RIFF WRATH

*thank you all*

Ithis POS puter is a chalange.............perhaps its the Rogers dooooyey,,,,,,,,,,,,,I don.t have spell check either..........Sat nite was such a blast..........I,m pushing 60..........the day started with a couple of lads under 20 coupled with a couple of lads under 25 and they played classic rock that was totally unexpected............flawless...........for the equivalent of at least` 2 full bar sets............then the "regulars`` arrived, but not before Rugburn showed up with the most awesome rs I,ve ever tasted.........he really had the munchies????? but I put him of until 5 ish...........that was the only time that there wasn,t music happening........... wow, what an awesome day............Larry (guitar,vocals), Ham(guitar,drums, bass), Pat (1 pUTT)(by the way Pat..I like how you reset the Drum kit)........,Buckaroo with the awesome cookies (bass, guitar, vocals,.........we had Brian from Hamilton......the pierced muscle shirt dooooooood that played guitAr, bass, and drums and vocals..........Dale, that did vocals , drums, and ass backwards guitar .......and the regular doowahs and yours truly being an ass wipe on everything that made noise.........we do have some pics, but need help to post ( same as the 41 I have on file since jUNE)......more to come later...........thanks everyone...........maybe we can sneek another in in `09.................cheers Gerry, and yeah I kinda know I missed a few........I shut her down about 3:30 but we also hade Matt on bass and Kirsten on drums as a finally..........and some young dudes improvising.........almost forgot -Jonesey with the 12 string accoustic that wanted no electric that played some old school sing along stuff..............


----------



## Starbuck

Sounds like you guys had an AMAZING time! Now that I know a few of you come out for the afternoon, I think I'd like to try and make it next time. Any room for a mediocre acoustic player?


----------



## Guest

Always room for another. So far, every jam has had
an acoustic (from what I recall) be it plugged in or
miked. And, if you want to go electric..Riff has a nice
collection to choose from or you can swap around
with someone. Riff's friend Jonesey let me play his 
Gibson 12 string. Man that felt/sounded good.


----------



## RIFF WRATH

Hi Starbuck.........we had music by 3pm.............no such thing as mediocre........the jam hall has a magical and mystical thing going on and everyone sounds awesome...........you are more than welcome........probably won,t have another "biggie" until next summer, but the local young-uns would be out every week if they could co-ordinate with themselves.......next scheduled jam is Oct.3........the SO is going for a girl's weekend then.........willbe fun as always, just a little smaller in scope........any and all are invited out.........cheers, Gerry


----------

